# Any Info on Freshwater Blue Lobsters



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

After a brief scare with my freshwater blue lobster I began to think that maybe I wasn't taking care of him right. He's just about two inches long already and sitting happily in his makeshift cave of slate rocks in his 10 gallon tank. This morning we thought him to be dead but after about 20 minutes of searching we noticed that he just shed his skin and it was the remains that was sitting, unmoving in the tank. I really don't know much about lobsters beside what the LFS told me. I really want to know more about them and thats basically what I'm asking now.

What type of pH do they like? (Ours is set around 7 so we figured it'd be fine)

What do they eat and how much? (Fed twice daily with three tablets or so of the sinking shrimp pellets)

How big do they get?

Is there anything special I have to do for them?

Any other information on these guys would be great because I've only been getting saltwater lobsters. I would really like to know how to pamper him so that he can live a healthy life. Thanks a lot for your guys help.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Eventually he will need a much larger tank. He will get to be 12" full grown. I used to feed mine all kinds of sinking foods, as they are scavengers. Your nuetral ph should be fine, mine was almost exact to yours, 7.2. He won't be very active after he molts (sheds his skin), so make sure you drop food very close to him. After a few days his news shell will harden, and he will go back to his normal lifestyle. Don't ask me about breeding, as I am clueless, but is there anything else you need to know?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't need to know anything else about breeding. I just needed to know how to keep him alive because I didn't know anything... I just wanted to know if I was doing alright with just feeding him what I was. Thanks for all your help. If you have any other information on him it would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

FYI a lobster is saltwater not freshwater. So technicaslly its a crayfish. Here is a site that you can look at. http://www.bluecrayfish.com/ It should anwser all of your questions and then some.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll take a look at it thanks. I only say lobster because it looks exactly like one and that's how they had it labelled at the store.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> I'll take a look at it thanks. I only say lobster because it looks exactly like one and that's how they had it labelled at the store.


Yeah I understand, I see it labeled as lobster in most places also


----------

